# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: لود عكس در C++‎

## slayermind

سلام دوستان چطوري ميتونم در سي پلاس پلاس داس يك عكس لود كنم ؟

----------


## Accidentboy

سلام دوست عزیز

اگه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین اپ

اگه از Database می خوای استفاده کنید باید از DBImage استفاده کرده و Datasource شو به یه database

وصل کنید
اگه می خوایی یه سری عکس رو تو C++‎ builder استفاده کنید از ImageList کنید

----------


## slayermind

من يك پروژه شطرنج دارم كه با توابع گرافيكي بورلند توربو سي پلاس پلاس نوشتم حالا ميخوام بجاي كار با توابع گرافيكي داس تو محيط داس عكس مثلا jpg يا bmp بزارم لطفا راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## sasan_vm

سلام
با این package می تونی فایلهای bitmap 1 bit & 16 bit را در مود  dos egavga نمایش بدی.

----------


## hesamcpp

*nahveye  pardazeshe  video  dar  web cam ba C++‎builderchetoriye*

----------


## mehrdadmehrvarz

البطه شما میتوانید در سایت زیر هم آموزش گذاشتن عکس رو داشته باشید هم برنامه  www.brackeen.com

----------

